# Suche Webspace...



## Aloa (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich suche im Moment einen guten Webspace-anbieter.
Den den ich nehmen woltle ist leider grade abgelaufen.
Was er mindestens haben sollte ist:
- unter 3 €
- mindestens 50 MB
- FTP zugang
- MySQL Datenbank
- 4 oder mehr GB Traffic
- 30 Email-Postfächer
- 10 Email weiterleitungen

Ich höffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Britzmeister (4. Dezember 2003)

hi
versuch es mal hier, kostet 5 euro, aber dafür 300 MB Webspace
http://www.levanzo.de/
Gruß TIM


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Dezember 2003)

http://www.all-inkl.com

Da gehen die Meinungen zwar auseinander, hab selbst keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, aber scheinen ganz ok zu sein.
Wenn dir Qualität irgendwann am Herzen liegt und du dafür 1-2 € mehr ausgeben willst: http://www.yep-media.com


----------



## Aloa (5. Dezember 2003)

Ach ja.
Ich hatte vergessen. Auf jedenfall sollte ich auch mit php arbeiten keonnen.


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

> http://www.levanzo.de/



Läuft zwar mit PHP und MySQL - Hatte das mal 3 Monate lang, ich muss sagen, der Webspace ist überaus langsam, war er zumindest damals, ist auch schon ein Jahr her...


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

Habe bereits zweimal bei all-inkl Webspace und bin immer noch hochzufrieden. Sie sind schnel,l unterstützen alles, was ich brauche und dazu noch günstig.


----------



## knulp (11. Dezember 2003)

Was mich stört bei all-inkl.com, iist die tatsache, dass es PHP erst ab 5 € gibt. Das ist ziemlich teuer. 200 MB Webspace brauche ich auf keinen Fall, vielleicht 20, aber dafür mit PHP und MySQL.


----------



## Tim C. (11. Dezember 2003)

> Was mich stört bei all-inkl.com, iist die tatsache, dass es PHP erst ab 5 € gibt.


Dann zeige mir auch nur EINEN Webspace mit PHP und nur halb soviel Traffic und Space, den du billiger bekommst. 4,95€ ist meiner Meinung nach für das, was du bekommst, sowas von geschenkt, da finde ich ist so ein drastisches Beschweren einfach nur fehl am Platze.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ansonsten, geh doch, wie Sebastian erwähnte, hier hin http://www.yep-media.de/angebote.php
10MB Space, 1GB Traffic mit PHP Support für 3€ monatlich. Aber ich finde, auch das Angebot kann nicht wirklich konkurrieren.


----------



## blubber (12. Dezember 2003)

> Dann zeige mir auch nur EINEN Webspace mit PHP und nur halb soviel Traffic und Space,


Ich kann dir noch ganz andere Sachen zeigen:
http://www.netclusive.de/index.php?/webhosting.php

Ausgezeichnet als TopPerformer und für TopSpeed (Webhostlist)

Und was bekomm ich jetzt?  

bye


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2003)

Du ? Gar nix !

Mich hat einfach die Aussage aufgeregt, dass 5€ ja so wahnsinnig teuer sind.
Heute muss ja alles superschnell und kostenlos und überhaupt sein *kopfschüttel*


----------



## blubber (12. Dezember 2003)

Ja, bleib locker 
Nicht jedem ist es eben egal, ob er im Monat 5€ mehr oder weniger ausgeben soll/muss. Da schaut man halt irgendwann mal genauer hin. Momentan hab ich als Student auch zuviel Ausgaben (meiner Meinung nach), da würden mich selbst 5€ mehr auch stören....

bye


----------



## Sergo (16. Dezember 2003)

Falls dich die Frage noch interessiert 

Check mal http://www.piranho.com => freier WEBSPACE 
http://www.dot.tk/    => freier DOmain


----------



## Sway (17. Dezember 2003)

also ich bin von http://www.giweb.de begeistert. Der Service ist klasse und bei meinem Packet hab ich auch SSH zugang. Ist echt praktisch... man kann sachen direkt auf den Server laden, entpacken, herumschieben und und und.... das alles in der schönen Konsole


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Dezember 2003)

Also ich bin bei Euromediatec  und bezahl für meinen PHP/MySQL bla bla-unterstützenden Account 1,50€ im Monat, für 25 MB und *unbegrenzt* Traffic. Die Verbindung ist recht schnell und ich bin rundum zufrieden, nur der Support läßt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig...
Ansonsten tiptop.


----------



## zelta (18. Dezember 2003)

hast du dort schon mal nachgesehen?
http://www.100mb4free.de/admin/


----------



## Pepo (29. Dezember 2003)

hier auch nochmal - sorry aber ist ja vielleicht auch für andere interessant...
-----------
Darf ich fragen was fürn Traffic du im Monat hast bei euromediatec?

Finde das Angebot auch super interessant werde aber wahrscheinlich zuviel traffic verursachen so das die mich nach wenigen Monaten ( kündigungsfrist für beide parteien jeweils 4 Wochen ) wieder rausschmeissen werden. Hüm hüm

Gruß Pepo


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Dezember 2003)

Hehe, hier nochmal meine Antwort 

Kuckst Du


----------



## strao (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Ich kann dir noch ganz andere Sachen zeigen:
> http://www.netclusive.de/index.php?/webhosting.php
> 
> ...



Erm. "TopPerformer" bekommt man für die Uptime und Topspeed wird durch den download eines 200Kb files geprüft. Und sehr viele Provider die sich mit diesen Auszeichnungen schmücken, haben die 200kb datei, sowie das Pingtarget auf einen Webspaceaccount bei einem anderen Hoster ( wie 1&1 oder All-Inkl) gelegt. Glaub mir, die Auszeichnungen der WHL sagen garnix.


----------



## Daxi (6. Januar 2004)

Ich bin bei WebhostONE

Ich bin vollends zufrieden.
Ist vielleicht nicht der billigste aber dafür ist der Support sehr gut.
E-Mail, Forum, Livechat...

Schau einfach mal in die Preisliste.

PS.
Andere Webhoster haben eine Klausel in den AGBs, dass Sie Kunden kündigen können, wenn Sie mehr Traffic als der Durchschnitt der anderen Kunden haben.
Das ist bei den "Billiganbietern" mit unlimitiert Traffic so.


----------



## PoT_Berlin (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ein interessanter Anbieter, weil hier bei einem Paket eine sogenannte "Einmal-Zahlung" gilt. Auch sonst gute Angebote.

Berise Webspace 

mfg PoT


----------



## webmix (31. Januar 2004)

Schau mal bei http://www.cyberwebhosting.de !
Die sind sehr gut, dort bin ich schon eine Zeit und sehr zu frieden, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.
Wenn nichts dabei ist, kannst du dir bestimmt auch dein indivudelles Paket zusammenstellen, einfach mal Mail an den Webmaster schreiben.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Februar 2004)

Ich hab auch ein Paket bei Cyerbwehosting  - allerdings weis ich nicht wie lange noch... Es darf nicht sein das in der letzten Zeit Supportanfragen einfach ohne Antwort verpuffen...


----------



## webmix (18. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir wird sehr schnell geantwortet.
Habe aber auch jetzt mal eine Antwort nicht bekommen. Ich denke mal, dass die einfach bei vielen Mails (leider) unter geht , aber dann einfach nochmal hinschreiben.


----------



## Elias (2. August 2010)

webmix hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir wird sehr schnell geantwortet.
> Habe aber auch jetzt mal eine Antwort nicht bekommen. Ich denke mal, dass die einfach bei vielen Mails (leider) unter geht , aber dann einfach nochmal hinschreiben.


 
Hi,

bestehen die Probleme mit dem Webhosting Anbieter Cyberwebhosting immer noch? Ich hatte eigentlich bis vor kurzem vor, mir dort ein Webspacepaket zu holen. Allerdings bin ich im Web auf diverse negative Berichte über diesen Anbieter gestoßen. Trifft das noch immer zu?
Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir einen anderen Anbieter empfehlen?


----------

